# Doki Felmina (Fobbit)



## DokiStar (Jul 16, 2011)

*Name*: Doki Felmina Starbright
*Age*: 20
*Sex*: Female
*Species*: Fobbit (Fox/Rabbit)
*Height*: 5â€™ 3â€
*Weight*: 110lbs

  Appearance: 
â˜† *Hair* and *fur*: Medium length light blue hair that matches her eyes, has beach waves/curls to it. It can also be drawn much longer depending on the type of drawing. 
Fur: Light cotton candy pink, white tips on paws(think disney's lion king paws) and white feet with black claws. Black nose. Long large fox like tail with faded to black tip (like a fox). Large fox/rabbit ears- look more like rabbit ears with fox coloring- fur color pink that fade to black, both standing up tall. White rabbit like mane around her neck. B cup breasts, she is slender. 
  â˜† *Markings*: White snout. 3 small white stars on both hips and a white star over her right eye. Three horizontal white stripes in the center of her back. The middle one longer then the top and bottom and the ends are tipped in spikes. Like: <  
  â˜† *Eye color:* Sky blue
  â˜† *Other features:* She is visibly female in anthro form- but not sexy. Eyelashes, and feminine features. She's a very petite anthro in general height and size wise. 

*   â˜† Behavior and Personality:*
  Outgoing and playful- loves to make new friends. 
Falls in and out of love easily. 

*â˜† Skills*: 
  A dancer and singer. 

*â˜† Weaknesses*: 
  Thunderstorms, loud noises, and scary things. 

*â˜† Likes*: Sweets, star gazing, reading manga, Japanese fashion, and romance.
*â˜† Dislikes*: Loud noises, scary movies where things pop out at you.

*â˜† History*:
//In the works.// 

*  â˜† Clothing/Personal Style: *
  Sweet, cute, and comfortable things. Brand name clothing- if it's cute and comfortable. Soft Japnese styles- feminine dresses and flowy clothing.  

*â˜† Goal*: To find herself and discover more about herself. 
*â˜† Profession*: Student. 
*â˜† Theme* *song*: //also in the works//
*â˜† Birthdate*: 11/12/1990
*â˜† Star sign:* Scorpio 

*â˜† Favorite food*: Vanilla bean cheesecake 
*â˜† Favorite drink*: Water, with lemon. 
*â˜† Favorite location*: The woods- but only during the day. 
*â˜† Favorite weather*: Sunny and warm, with no clouds.
*â˜† Favorite color*: Pink

*â˜† Least liked food*: Anything sour.
*â˜† Least liked drink*: Beer
*â˜† Least liked location*: A big overpopulated city. 
*â˜† Least liked weather*: Wet, raining, and cold. 
*â˜† Orientation:* Bisexual

​


----------



## Sozan Ryker (Jul 16, 2011)

What's up Doki :3 You seem like someone I know... hahaha xD And GOOOOD >.> *â˜† Favorite drink*: Water, with lemon.


----------



## Billythe44th (Jul 25, 2011)

Half-fox, half-rabbit. There's a good story about her parents somewhere in there.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 29, 2011)

I did you some fan art. Hope you like it!






I can't draw rabbits, so I improvised a little.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 4, 2011)

Smelge. I demand that you do this with my fursona.


_*I NEED TO KNOW WHAT A SQUID/OCTOPUS/ALLIGATOR WOULD LOOK LIKE.*_


----------



## Zenia (Aug 4, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> Half-fox, half-rabbit. There's a good story about her parents somewhere in there.


That is just what I was thinking.


----------



## Allibear (Sep 4, 2011)

I like her. very cute! my favorite part is the markings. :3


----------

